# NSA sex/casual sex/one night encounters



## brendan (Jun 1, 2011)

Well im not one to normally have one night stands or find a casual sex partner for NSA sex but in the position im in i think its not a bad option.

I have only had the one, one night stand and it was with a friend and was a very enjoyable night. I drove her home the next morning and we still said hello when we saw eachother out andthere was no strings attached.

Not totally agianst them but have always had girlfriends or being witht the one person the last 6 years,

However now that my ex wife and i are serperated and it has been 8 months i think its adequate amount of time and i want to start having sex . Im not ready for a relationship i think i just want someone for a casual sexual relationship where we have no strings attched. im 29. 

Obviously there would be negative stories about ones that have happened however surely there is a lot of easy going happy casual sex stories that people on here have had????

Basically just want someone who is sort of in my position or whatever, wherether it be every few days/weekly/fortnigthly doesnt really matter i dont think a this stage.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

As long as you and your FWB are honest with each other, casual sex can be a lot of fun. Make sure you use protection and remember that people can often confuse great sex for love. I have been on both sides of that fence.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Sex clouds everything....just make sure everyone is on the same page.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

i hate to say it but it probably won't work with a woman your age.try someone older...possibly someone who has been through a divorce as well.


----------

